# 2nd Antler Slingshot...



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Just finished this one up yesterday. It was cut out of the same antler as my first one, but this one has almost no curve in it. PERFECT!!









I decided to simply round the bottom and polish it all very well as it didn't have any bark. I'm happy with this one! I have a set of Bill's bands on it and hope to get a chance to shot it later today.










THANKS!

Tom


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a cracker! Well done!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I mite have to go out with the dogs tonight and get myself a nice set of thoughs, you have made a really nice job of thoughs, jeff


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

doesn't get any simpler than that, i love it!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

aahh man...







that one came out great Tom.... i am really liking the antler catty's...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That will last a life time and the more you shoot it the better it will wear and fit your hand. Well done! Tex-shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done indeed!!!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it looks good to. very strong stuff so im led to believe.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great work Tom. You're fast making antler the ultimate "natural" fork.

I'm certain the wheels are turning in your knife-making mind for something extraordinary one of these days....but until then this should keep you quite well!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Tom thats a very nice looking slingshot, i like the simple polished look..... 10 out of 10


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice, i like it a lot .

What kind of wood it's made, please ?

Xavier


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE!



919h said:


> Very nice, i like it a lot .
> 
> What kind of wood it's made, please ?
> 
> Xavier


It is deer antler, not wood.

Tom


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I allways wanted one from deer antler !


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice one, Tom! Are we going to see TK custom slingshots any time soon? A knife-slingshot combo would also be cool


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice It looks like a winner to me. Well done, I bet it shoots like it looks. Saludos,


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is awsome!
in a way it kinda looks like petrefied wood. nice work again!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this one is very nice and perfect! i love it! how strong is antler, is it like hard wood?


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice! Every time I see a set of horns on a deer, I look to see if their antlers are spread nice enough for a couple set of slingshot frames.







Most of you will probably look at it from this stand point on out after seeing Tom's slingshot here. Hahaha.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> this one is very nice and perfect! i love it! how strong is antler, is it like hard wood?


It is much harder and tougher.

Tom


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice slingshot,

Yeah antler forks are a lot tougher than wood and will last for years to come..


----------

